
Show HN: Full screen mobile app (PWA) of TikTok for Porn (NSFW) - throwawaysiksok
https://siksok.app/
======
throwawaysiksok
To create my dream nsfw app, I have been working on this for long weeks.

You can add the app on your mobile phone's home screen and play videos full
screen as a Progressive Web App.

For iOS: click Share on Safari -> Add to home screen

For Android: click 3 dots on Chrome -> Add to home screen

Features:

\- Tiktok-like algorithm

\- Always shows a different new video anytime you use it

\- Fast loading of videos

\- Likes/favorites. Saving and listing likes offline in the browser storage
without login.

\- Fully anonymous, no login is required

\- Up/down keyboard access

\- Videos are updated automatically

\- AI to detect video content

------
Forrer
Would like a "download video" button.

Half of the fun of browsing nsfw content is to download the interesting
videos.

~~~
throwawaysiksok
Thanks for the suggestion. I just didn't want to fill the screen with so many
buttons however downloading will surely come on next versions.

